# Bay Area rides with some shade cover



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's hot. It's going to stay hot. I don't mind it to a degree, but how about some Bay Area options with some shade cover?

A few I know of:
-Morgan Territory Road
-Pinehurst (near Moraga, Oakland Hills)
-Calaveras road (Milpitas to Sunol, to be avoided during commute hours)

I assume there are some options down near Santa Cruz, but that's a bit far for me (I'm mostly in East Bay, but do work in South Bay).


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

When I lived in Berkeley, the Grisly/Redwood/Pinehurst ride was the best option. It got up to 103 °F in Santa Cruz today and my wife got heat exhaustion. But in general there are a lot of good shady rides in the hills. Redwoods are nice that way, and usually it is quite a bit cooler here, at least close to the coast. There are some partially shady rides further up the coast, fwiw, but it would probably take just as long to get there.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is a nice 25 mile climb taking a reasonably shady route in the Santa Cruz mtns. (I have spent a fair amount of time trying to avoid solar over-exposure).

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/14709999


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

jetdog9 said:


> It's hot. It's going to stay hot. I don't mind it to a degree, but how about some Bay Area options with some shade cover?
> 
> A few I know of:
> -Morgan Territory Road
> ...


Palomares is mostly covered and Kilkare Rd too.
I can't remember if Redwood rd has cover of not.. it should.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas, folks.

Funny that you mention Kilkare and Redwood. I want to do Kilkare and Cull Canyon on the same "roads that go nowhere" ride and would probably use Redwood to get down that way. You're right from what I remember, plenty of Redwood has cover.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

REAL don't need shade......................


But then again I rode to Big Basin and back for the scenery... Yeah, the scenery, that's why I rode that way.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

jetdog9 said:


> Thanks for the ideas, folks.
> 
> Funny that you mention Kilkare and Redwood. I want to do Kilkare and Cull Canyon on the same "roads that go nowhere" ride and would probably use Redwood to get down that way. You're right from what I remember, plenty of Redwood has cover.


yeah I forgot about Cull Canyon.. yep plenty of shade just rode pretty much all those in the past couple weeks except Redwood. You could go down Redwood..Cull.. use Palomares to get to Kilkare and back.. Sounds brutal. Atleast you could load up on stuff in Sunol if you get hungry,


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, I checked out the mileage for that and it'd be a bit much for me to do all in one day, not getting to ride as much this year compared to last.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Highway 1 is fully exposed, but reasonably cool. The hills have shade (sometimes) but they get hot. It is upper 90s where I live, which is about 4 miles inland and 1700 ft up.

View attachment 314819


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't recommend Mines to the county line for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I will go ride on the coast now that the sun is lower in the sky. Note the temp gradient:

View attachment 314824


----------



## pseudoware (May 10, 2016)

Iron Horse Trail in the East Bay has intermittent sun and shade between San Ramon and Walnut Creek. You're actually never under either for any long stretch. I thought it was good mix. Vision can be tricky, having to constantly adjust, but not too bad.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

pseudoware said:


> Iron Horse Trail in the East Bay has intermittent sun and shade between San Ramon and Walnut Creek. You're actually never under either for any long stretch. I thought it was good mix. Vision can be tricky, having to constantly adjust, but not too bad.


yeah but you feel like you stop every block


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

That area of Danville is a little flat for me, but good suggestion regarding the thread topic with that part of Iron Horse. Or a few hundred yards over you could just do Danville Blvd.


----------

